# Pocket Predator Ring Finger Hunter



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'll start by saying I had become a fan of the SimpleShot Deadringer and shot a good pound of BB's through it before I got tired of pinching BB's and shipped it off. I did like the frame enough to make myself a metal-cored version at about 125% bigger than the original.
Watching a bunch of you go 'back to BB's' made we want to give it a whirl again.
It seems SS stopped moving their Deadringer. I could have bought a production clone bit that isn't how I roll. On that same day I got a 'Thanks from PocketPredator' $10 PayPal Credit which actually only means something if you spend it.
So I went shopping and got a look at the Ring Finger Hunter in G10 at a price that I could stomach with the $10 off. The dimensions looked like it was something I could enjoy shooting BB's and likely 6mm steel as well.
The frame arrived about an hour ago and with it a bag of 8mm steel. It was banded LHH which is opposite my go-to RHH but I let a few fly at my neighbor's birdhouse anyway. Given that I don't practice LHH I slowed way down and popped the birdhouse roof on the 5th shot.
This frame locks in tight to the grip, and I like it! I know some of you remember that I swore off of PP G10 frames, however I stepped up and am more than happy with the quality of this CnC frame as it arrived. Of course I will be unable to not give it the Mo-Over but I won't be going downtown to the alley to give it a beat down.
I like how the 8mm steel feels. 6mm feels like a fat BB to me but I think if I put together a light band set and a dinky pouch I can stand to sling some BB's and tune up my form for the big show.
Summary: Highly Recommend.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you like the ring finger they are fun


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s a nice frame!


----------

